
Put your website to sleep - jpaulneeley
https://www.nightnight.xn--q9jyb4c
======
kelsolaar
Very cool idea! It could also somehow contributes reducing bandwidth usage on
your website.

------
jpaulneeley
I'm curious how we feel as tech creators.

Do we have a responsibility to our users for their sleep?

------
w001y
This is nice.

